# Who is looking for a Standard?



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

There just aren't many quality litters either on the ground or planned in our state. People contact me all the time looking for puppies so I put out a call to see who else around the country might have puppies. I thought folks here might be interested. 

This list is pretty much for Black or Brown puppies. To the best of my knowledge, the below breeders are honest and they have nice dogs. I'm putting **** next to the ones that I think would be best choices for competitive AKC show dogs (for those that might be looking for this). Please let these breeders know that I referred you. I don't get anything, but I'd like to stay on some of these breeder's radar. 

Cindy Crawley Baltimore, MD
http://www.beaucielpoodles.com
3 Brown and 1 Black boy

Michelle Schuffert Arizona
http://www.cascadestandardpoodles.com/
***** possibly 1 show quality Black boy

Phyllis Blair Vacaville, CA
http://www.grandeurs.net/
***** Blacks (please PM me about one of her litters)

Louanne Currey New York
http://www.blumajicstdpoodles.com
Blues.... nice family dogs

Rose Hannon AR
[email protected]
Litter next spring
***Browns (should be nice moving and very dark brown)

Marion Banta New Jersey
http://www.parrishill.com/
2 boys left Blue... maybe Black
nice family dogs


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Thanks for posting this list. It is very helpful.


----------



## Dogsinstyle (Sep 6, 2009)

If you are looking for a non-solid poodle, here are 2 very good breeders:

Denise Spotilla
http://www.apres-argent.com/index.html

Gloria Ogdhal
http://www.tintlet.com/

Carole


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Yes I agree very helpful - What about Silver? If anyone knows of any Silver Breeders I would like to know.


----------



## Dogsinstyle (Sep 6, 2009)

Gloria has an adult silver for sale-
http://www.tintlet.com/available.htm


----------

